# "liquid NMR" quantum computer



## didge (Jun 30, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Προσπαθώ να βρω μια απόδοση που θα ξενίσει λιγότερο τους γνώστες της φυσικής και ιδιαίτερα της κβαντικής μηχανικής. Προσωπικά, με ξενίζουν όλα όσα αναφέρονται στην κβαντική μηχανική. 
Σκέφτομαι το εξής: 
...ένα κβαντικό υπολογιστή που στηρίζεται στην τεχνολογία του πυρηνικου μαγνητικού συντονισμού των μορίων σε υγρά (κρυστάλλων)... βασισμένη στο άρθρο Spintronics του physics4u.gr και στο http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/394161/files/9907063.pdf

Ευχαριστώ...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2010)

Μια ερώτηση: στο κείμενό σου είναι to liquid NMR μέσα σε εισαγωγικά;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2010)

Βλέπω ότι ονομάζεται κβαντικός υπολογιστής NMR υγρής κατάστασης. Π.χ. εδώ. 
Θα άφηνα τα αρχικά NMR όπως είναι, δεν χρειάζονται επεξήγηση.


----------



## didge (Jun 30, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μια ερώτηση: στο κείμενό σου είναι to liquid NMR μέσα σε εισαγωγικά;



Ναι! Αλλά παρακάτω χρησιμοποιείται και εκτός εισαγωγικών. Δηλ, _The liquid NMR machine is the most sophisticated quantum computer..._


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2010)

Όπως σου είπα, λοιπόν, θα χρησιμοποιούσα τους όρους "υπολογιστής NMR υγρής κατάστασης", προσθέτοντας και το "κβαντικός" όπου υπήρχε στο κείμενο.


----------



## didge (Jun 30, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το συγκείμενο μου παραπέμπει στον υπολογιστή NMR (υγρής κατάστασης) που κατασκευάστηκε το 2001 και "χρησιμοποιούσε" 7 κιούμπιτ/κβαντοδυφία. Επιπλέον, ίσως έπρεπε να προσδιορίζεται το crystals για να μιλήσω για υγρούς κρυστάλλους.
Σε ευχαριστώ Αλεξάνδρα για τη βοήθειά σου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

Συζήτηση για τα qubit και τα κβαντοδυφία, εδώ.


----------



## didge (Jun 30, 2010)

Να σε κουράσω λίγο ακόμα;
Εάν μετέφραζα το NMR σε μια παρένθεση; Γιατί πιστεύεις πως δε χρειάζεται επεξήγηση; Και αν ο αναγνώστης δεν είναι ο πλέον ενημερωμένος;


----------



## didge (Jun 30, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συζήτηση για τα qubit και τα κβαντοδυφία, εδώ.



Την έχω λιώσει στο διάβασμα αυτήν τη συζήτηση. Στη συγκεκριμένη μετάφρασή μου θα επιλέξω το κβαντοδιφύο αν και πιστεύω στο κιούμπιτ! Περίπλοκο και αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

didge said:


> Να σε κουράσω λίγο ακόμα;
> Εάν μετέφραζα το NMR σε μια παρένθεση; Γιατί πιστεύεις πως δε χρειάζεται επεξήγηση; Και αν ο αναγνώστης δεν είναι ο πλέον ενημερωμένος;



*Οπωσδήποτε θα μεταφράσεις* σε κάποιο σημείο το NMR, πριν αρχίσεις να χρησιμοποιείς το αρκτικόλεξο! :)


----------



## didge (Jun 30, 2010)

;) Κατάλαβα, κατάλαβα ή μάλλον λάθος κατάλαβα τι εννόησε η Alexandra με την επεξήγηση. Μαθαίνω ακόμα... και μέχρι να μου σφηνωθούν όλα καλά στο μυαλό θα μου πάρει κάποιο χρόνο (ελπίζω λίγο!) Πάντως, drsiebenmal σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου το επισημάνεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2010)

Συγγνώμη κι από μένα, μάλλον διάβασα βιαστικά αυτό που έλεγες παραπάνω για "γνώστες της φυσικής". Νόμιζα ότι το κείμενο απευθυνόταν αποκλειστικά σ' αυτούς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2010)

Φωνίτσα από τη γωνίτσα:
Για τους μη γνώστες της Φυσικής, θα κάνετε νηματάκι για το NMR; Please, pretty please.


----------



## didge (Jun 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> Φωνίτσα από τη γωνίτσα:
> Για τους μη γνώστες της Φυσικής, θα κάνετε νηματάκι για το NMR; Please, pretty please.



Και Κβαντική μηχανική κατά το Φυσική, φυσικά. Μαθάινω είπαμε! Εγώ να το κάνω το νήμα, η νια; Θα μου πεις, εσύ δεν το ξεκίνησες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

NMR εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2010)

Εγώ το ξέρω μία λέξη Κβαντομηχανική, όχι δυο (Κβαντική Μηχανική, που παραπέμπει αμέσως σε μετάφραση).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ το ξέρω μία λέξη Κβαντομηχανική, όχι δυο (Κβαντική Μηχανική, που παραπέμπει αμέσως σε μετάφραση).


Ωχ ναι! Φυσικά, και έχεις δίκο. Δεν το πρόσεξα αυτό καθόλου!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ το ξέρω μία λέξη Κβαντομηχανική, όχι δυο (Κβαντική Μηχανική, που παραπέμπει αμέσως σε μετάφραση).


Και το _Κβαντομηχανική_ και το _Κβαντική Μηχανική_ είναι εξίσου σωστά ορολογικώς, και σε δόκιμη χρήση αμφότερα. Παρόμοιο ζεύγος είναι το _Ρευστομηχανική_ και _Μηχανική (των) Ρευστών_.


----------

